# 30 inch Trout and Steel Head with in a Week



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

Well went out fishing in Copono Area and caught this nice 30 inch trout and then flew to Kalkaska Michigan and caught this 30 in Steel Head.


Can't go wrong!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice Pigs, Wallhanger?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats a heck of a speck u got there. Gr8 wall hangers! congrats.

What did u catch the speck on (besides a hook)??


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice fish for sure! Gonna make some fine mounts!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Hook*



Hook'ed Up said:


> Thats a heck of a speck u got there. Gr8 wall hangers! congrats.
> 
> What did u catch the speck on (besides a hook)??


With a Rod and Reel! LOL Gulp/TOP Water Spinner


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Jav - you were suppose to be looking for reds! See you in Matty next week!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Michigan Reds*

I think I can run from Matty to Kalkaska I found some reds up here! LOL



girlsfishtoo! said:


> Jav - you were suppose to be looking for reds! See you in Matty next week!


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice hogs.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*out of the water!*

Being your at the ramp, guess you did not return her to the bay...


----------



## waderX (Sep 5, 2007)

texasjeweler said:


> Being your at the ramp, guess you did not return her to the bay...


You must be extremely smart to figure that out......

Nice fish by the way. It would go on my wall as well if I caught one like that. Congrats.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW; nicely done!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

texasjeweler said:


> Being your at the ramp, guess you did not return her to the bay...


Dude, did u figure that up all by ur self??


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I know with the Star Tournament just around the corner, he has no chance to catch her then either. Now, how smart is THAT?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Good trout. Copano Bay is one of the most underrated big trout bays in Texas.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

texasjeweler said:


> I know with the Star Tournament just around the corner, he has no chance to catch her then either. Now, how smart is THAT?


Ya, ur right cause thats prolly the last big trout left in the entire bay system...get'm!! lol Dude, ur kill'n me!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I would buy a lottery ticket quick wow what an awesome fish both congratulations on both fish


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

and here we go...... 


great catches by the way!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Man you don't know how happy that makes me I fish Copano and can't find trout for anything lately. This lets me know there is hope. Well maybe not for me but for the bay.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Ohhh... what a travesty... (I had to get the dictionary out for that word!) lol.. just kiddin

Great catches!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That is an awesome speck! WTG!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

nice catch, all of them


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Steel head and speck*

not many folks can say they caught a good trout, red and steel head with a few days of each other.


----------



## High & Dry (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice fish. now if you can just catch a red in the slot you might actually be able to start paying that boat off.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Chad



High & Dry said:


> Nice fish. now if you can just catch a red in the slot you might actually be able to start paying that boat off.


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

that lakes and bay boat is hot!!! probably the second best bay boat out there other than the yellowfin 24


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*yellow fin HA HA! LOL*

Yellow fin is that a back bay boat

Yellow fin is a good boat for open bays but don't think she can follow me in waters I run!



SpookJr said:


> that lakes and bay boat is hot!!! probably the second best bay boat out there other than the yellowfin 24


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

*hogger*

Nice fish and Nice Boat!!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice fish and Nice Boat


----------

